# M9 night sights



## Wireball2 (Sep 1, 2019)

Looking to find some night sight for my m9


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Google that, and a ton of stuff pops up.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Plenty available but you'll have to use epoxy and drill a very small hole though the front sight. You could always try painting them with the super bright glow in the dark paint syringe for $15. You may be satisfied with that. I was-especially since I didn't have to drill holes in my gun.


----------

